# Grammostola actaeon



## Gesticulator (Jun 11, 2005)

She seemed to stop and pose for the pic! My newest addition. I'm the PROUD "mama" of a Grammostola actaeon.


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jun 11, 2005)

Gotta love the Grams! Nice Juvi!  :clap:  :drool:


----------



## F. J. A. (Jun 12, 2005)

A very nice species...

Adult female:


----------



## cryptly (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice.   :clap:


----------



## jbrd (Jun 12, 2005)

dont ya just love it when they stop for the pic, nice T.


----------



## Gesticulator (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 12, 2005)

F.J.A. - Is that specimen still growing?  

All the adult female _G. actaeon_ I have seen lose the red hairs on the abdomen.


----------



## Greaper (Jun 12, 2005)

I have a G.actaeon sub-adult female and its red hairs are almost gone.


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 12, 2005)

> I have a G.actaeon sub-adult female and its red hairs are almost gone.


Right, I was wondering about his picture labeled as an adult female.  Maybe "adult" in the sense she may be sexually mature, but if it is _G. actaeon_ I think it has some more growing to do.  The red hairs are already not that prominent, but they should fade completely in the next molt or 2.


----------



## F. J. A. (Jun 12, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> F.J.A. - Is that specimen still growing?
> 
> I was under the impression that adult female _G. actaeon_  lose the red hairs on the abdomen.


Yes, it's not really large, but I thought it should be adult (in the sense of sexual mature)...
I know that what is commonly sold as G. actaeon loses its red hairs, but I've seen a very large specimen which had beautiful red hairs on its abdomen, and the owner told me that it should be a G. actaeon, so maybe there are different forms (or species?) around? 
I don't know, time will tell if it this specimens will lose its color or not (BTW, it's not my specimen but a friends one, so thanks to Mario Staib)...


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 12, 2005)

> ut I've seen a very large specimen which had beautiful red hairs on its abdomen, and the owner told me that it should be a G. actaeon, so maybe there are different forms (or species?) around?


I've seen spiders labeled _G. actaeon_ that are more likely to be _G. iheringi_ (which does have the "red-rump" when mature).


----------



## F. J. A. (Jun 12, 2005)

> I've seen spiders labeled G. actaeon that are more likely to be G. iheringi (which does have the "red-rump" when mature).


Could be a possibility, I'm not that much interested in NW-species, I don't even have a G. rosea or any other Grammostola...
I remember that I've talked about this issue with a friend who has many (~10 species) Grammostola, but I can't really remember what he told me... :?


----------

